# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  galvinised post bases

## koshari

do these things have different names? 
dont seem to be able to find any in aus searching on these terms, 
i require 4 of these to place under some 70mm^2 posts sitting on concrete  
cheers.

----------


## Floop

Pryda refer to them as "Bolt Down Post Anchors" and I've also seen them listed as "Bolt Down Post Supports", so search for those terms and variations thereof and you should find some.  The ones I've seen tend to be 90mm minimum up to 125mm.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

The McIntyre Range: 
Not sure if anyone does a 70mm..?

----------


## koshari

thanks for the replies, they are indeed known as _"anchors"_ in our local outlet (hastings timber and hardware) and they have some 90mm ones in stock, so i guess i will just go with 90 mm posts, they are not loading any weight, just need to separate some poly blinds. 
cheers.

----------

